# Macbook Pro Cases



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I ran a forum search but I didn't see a thread like this.. at least not recently. Anyways, I should be getting my MBP relatively soon and I am going to need a good case for it. What do you guys recommend?

As with my old MacBook, I'd like to be able to put it in my bag (assuming it fits). Some type of neoprene case or close fitting case would probably be best, but if you could also recommend a slim external case (in case it doesn't fit - no pun intended  ) that would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I use an *incase* neoprene sleeve. Fits the computer nicely and slips into any bag or case. A fair bit of shock absorbtion, tho' it is a soft case - it has saved my @$$ more than once!!  

For a case I am mostly using a Commander's Brief from *CPGear* which is padded itself and fits the MBP well with or without the *incase*. It has a very simplified pocket system which suits most of my use. It would not fit a 17". Very tough.

When more pockets are required (pseudo/portable office) i have a classic *MEC* Carry All. This thing easily takes the 15" in the *incase* (itself is not padded), but would just barely hold a 17" I think, even tho' you could still carry papers and whatnot. It has a ton of pockets for files and the like, and is a steal at $33Cdn.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I agree with the Incase sleeve solution. You might want to look at Targus for a bag/case.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have mine in a Crumpler "The Dreadful Embarrassment" bag which holds the computer plus a ton of other stuff with room to spare. I am going to get a Incase sleeve for it though as I am worried about getting dents in it. That seems to be the best one out there right now and it doesn't seem to be too thick but still seems to be something that will protect it.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I really like the Rasfox Neoprene case I got for my MB. They make them from MBPs as well -- I find it way sturdier than the Incase which is More $$ and Seems much more flimsy.

I had a Shinza case for my old 12" PB -- but it's hard to get those in Canada, and the Rasfox seemed like the next best thing.

Rasfox

I got mine at Carbon Computing in Toronto -- best price I could find.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Update: 

I went over to the Apple Store at lunch hour and got the Incase sleeve. I like it and it fits into my Crumpler bag easily (although the top sticks out a bit more from the laptop pocket in my case). One advantage is that it's a neoprene case which protects the MBP from water as well. 

At $45, the price is a bit steep IMHO. But I think it's worth it if it prevents dings.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought an Incase nylon sleeve. This one to be exact. 15" Nylon Sleeve For MacBook Pro : Incase Products. Mine is Silver

$50 at BB, with gift certificate $0 for me


----------



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for your replies! I'll check those cases out.


----------



## brett (May 27, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I really like the Rasfox Neoprene case I got for my MB. They make them from MBPs as well -- I find it way sturdier than the Incase which is More $$ and Seems much more flimsy.
> 
> I had a Shinza case for my old 12" PB -- but it's hard to get those in Canada, and the Rasfox seemed like the next best thing.
> 
> ...


how much did you pay for the rasfox case?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

brett said:


> how much did you pay for the rasfox case?


Uh... I think like $30-35ish? You can always call Carbon and ask. I remember them being the cheapest that I could find at the time.


----------



## Zen Masta J (May 28, 2007)

I'm actually in the market for bag for my MBP.

I've already got the Incase neoprene sleeve, which is fantastic. Offers great protection, and also doubles as a heatsink if you need to work on your lap. I highly recommend it.

I've been eyeing this STM Sport Backpack, but I haven't been able to find a real life specimen to examine.

I've also checked out the Incase Sling Pack, but it seems a bit small for my needs (I'll likely be carrying around the laptop, charger, notebook and a textbook or two).

Anyone have any experience with either of these packs that they'd like to pass along?


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

I two current favorites...

a Tumi Vessey Messenger and a Waterfield Designs large cargo

I like both though the paragliding buckle on the cargo bag is indestructible. Which as someone who lives with my briefcase within arms reach at all times and in all sorts of places is a very good thing.

The Tumi is nice, a little more fashionable and guaranteed for life.

Both were expensive but include inner sleeves...


Luxury Luggage, Briefcases, Wallets, Laptop Bags, Computer Backpacks and Travel Accessories – Tumi
SFBags - WaterField Designs - Cargo Bags - Messenger Bag - Laptop Sleeve - Laptop Bag - Cool Briefcase


-s


----------



## Zen Masta J (May 28, 2007)

I don't know if anyone cares, but I ended up purchasing the Incase sling pack. It fits everything I need to carry (as I mentioned previously)... definitely more spacious than it looks.


----------

